# BG has Kennel Cough!!!!



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Well Scarlett decided to bring kennel cough home from school. BG caught it. No one else shows symptoms. BG has a suppressed immune system though thanks to the rabies reaction. I am keeping her and Sonny separate from the new pup as BG needs rest but WOW this is a pain and she sounds horrible! 

My vet is holistic so she had me brew Yogi licorice tea and add Manuka honey. That really helps the cough and has been a amazing. 

https://www.amazon.com/Yogi-Teas-Ba...=1465821002&sr=8-1&keywords=yogi+licorice+tea

https://www.amazon.com/Wedderspoon-...8&qid=1465821042&sr=8-5&keywords=manuka+honey

So if anyone gets a cough or kennel cough above is the products BG is on.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Ah, poor BG. Kennel Cough sounds so horrible. When my Bella came to me she had kennel cough that she got immediately AFTER receiving the vaccine (through the rescue). I never vaxed her for it ever - especially knowing she had had a reaction (not that I vax anyway). I bet Scarlett picked it up at doggy school from a recently vaxed dog. Bordetella (as well as Pertussis - its namesake in humans) is known to shed. This is why most kennels won't allow a dog into care unless they are vaxed AND it has been at least 2 weeks from vaccination. It's a self-perpetuating process......vax dogs so they shed so other dogs get it and then vets and pharma can use statistics from all the dogs that "got kennel cough" to prove the vaccine is needed. 

I hope BG is feeling better soon!


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Aww poor BG, I hope she's feeling better very quickly!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Ah, poor BG. Kennel Cough sounds so horrible. When my Bella came to me she had kennel cough that she got immediately AFTER receiving the vaccine (through the rescue). I never vaxed her for it ever - especially knowing she had had a reaction (not that I vax anyway). I bet Scarlett picked it up at doggy school from a recently vaxed dog. Bordetella (as well as Pertussis - its namesake in humans) is known to shed. This is why most kennels won't allow a dog into care unless they are vaxed AND it has been at least 2 weeks from vaccination. It's a self-perpetuating process......vax dogs so they shed so other dogs get it and then vets and pharma can use statistics from all the dogs that "got kennel cough" to prove the vaccine is needed.
> 
> I hope BG is feeling better soon!


That is why I do not vaccinate for it. It is pointless LOL. Just feel bad for BG but she is on the mend


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I had a dog vaccinated against kennel cough (vet insisted on it--we were going to a dog camp in vermont) and sure enough the poor dog developed the same! She spent the entire week in our room, in the car or otherwise away from the other dogs. NO other dogs got it! My other dogs were not vaccinated, but never got it either?!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Sending well wishes for BG to get well soon!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

susan davis said:


> I had a dog vaccinated against kennel cough (vet insisted on it--we were going to a dog camp in vermont) and sure enough the poor dog developed the same! She spent the entire week in our room, in the car or otherwise away from the other dogs. NO other dogs got it! My other dogs were not vaccinated, but never got it either?!


The puppy (not vaccinated), Sonny and Scarlett never caught it either only BG but she has an auto immune due to the Rabies. That is the only thing I can think of as to why she caught it. I did keep Scarlett out of school last Thursday to make sure no other pups could catch it from her even though we think Scar caught it there. If she is the ground zero carrier pigeon I would assume she caught it there and could still be contagious.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Kennel cough sucks. It goes around my job sometimes and it is a real pain in the tush.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Moonfall said:


> Kennel cough sucks. It goes around my job sometimes and it is a real pain in the tush.


BG is 100% better. We had 2-3 rough days then she started to turn around. This tea is amazing. It really helped control her cough and help her rest.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

So sorry Christie about the Kennel Cough issue!! How's BG? Hope he's doing better.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> So sorry Christie about the Kennel Cough issue!! How's BG? Hope he's doing better.


She is recovering and doing a lot better


----------

